# Who do you want with the 18th selection?



## max powers (Aug 3, 2004)

Who do you want with the eighteenth pick. I picked the eighteen I thought were most likely to be drafted around our pick (basically just used nbadraft.net) plus an "other" option if I missed anybody.


----------



## cos (May 15, 2005)

*Re: 18th pick poll*

diogu


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: 18th pick poll*

may...i wouldnt mind villanueva actually but i doubt that he lasts past 15


----------



## FatMike58 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: 18th pick poll*

blatche


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: 18th pick poll*

1. Danny Granger. He has all the physical tools to become a very solid NBA player, which is very good for an 18th selection. Realistically, he won't last this long, but if he does, he is immediatly the best option available. At worst, he will become a Shane Battier clone.

2. Johan Petro. I think he can become a very good player. He is very raw, but he is a force at the defensive end (think Theo Ratliff) and his offensive game, though very simple, is coming along. 

3. Jarret Jack. Best player available. Trades would always be an option.

4. Martell Webster. Already has a NBA type body and is a great outside shooter who can hit from anywhere on the court. He does have a lot of bust potential, in my opinion, but if he can turn into the Eddie Jones of the Charlotte Hornets. Again, best player available.

5. Ike Diogu. As explained before.

6. Andray Blatche or Sean May (depends on the Walker resigning)


----------



## SamIam (Jun 1, 2004)

1. Granger (Joe Johnson redux)
2. Graham (Tony Allen but 6-8 with a sweet midrange game)
3. Blatchke(worth the gamble)
4. Ike(If he is Elton Brand like is a steal)
5. Rudy Fernandez (Could be Manu-like)

I don't think Webster or Wright are within reach anymore. I also think Granger and Graham are rising and might be lottery picks too.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Granger will be gone. Graham will not be unless he tears up Chicago (a la Troy Bell). Also, Graham's mid-range game is very overrated. His shot is awkward and he doesn't put enough spin all the ball. Again, he's a taller Tony Allen (stronger, though).


----------



## FatMike58 (May 11, 2005)

Shawn Marion has an awkward shot look how he turned out


----------



## celtsb34 (Apr 22, 2005)

Bogut, Paul, or Marvin Williams


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

celtsb34 said:


> Bogut, Paul, or Marvin Williams


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

celtsb34 said:


> Bogut, Paul, or Marvin Williams


I don't know. Bogut will probably end up early second round, Paul will be a lottery bust, and Williams will actually probably go undrafted.

.....

Mind telling me what's going on in that head of yours?



> Shawn Marion has an awkward shot look how he turned out


A ridiculously overrated max-contract player who rarely has a noticeable effect on games.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

FatMike58 said:


> Shawn Marion has an awkward shot look how he turned out


Graham's jumper is even worse.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Sean May Sean May Sean May Sean May Sean May!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Jarrett Jack


----------



## max powers (Aug 3, 2004)

Bumped for any last minute shoppers. Take the poll (note this poll may be used against you if your pick is a bust).


----------



## celtsb34 (Apr 22, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> I don't know. Bogut will probably end up early second round, Paul will be a lottery bust, and Williams will actually probably go undrafted.
> 
> .....
> 
> ...


It says who do you want with the 18th selection


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

celtsb34 said:


> Bogut, Paul, or Marvin Williams




So you think Boston will trade Pierce and #18 to Portland for NVE and #3??? I'm not sure how else Boston could do that.


----------



## max powers (Aug 3, 2004)

Bump. I didn't even include GG on this poll, never thought he would drop to us.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

max powers said:


> Bump. I didn't even include GG on this poll, never thought he would drop to us.


Is this a bump in hopes that Oden or Durant fall to number five?


----------

